# Any tips on how to stay motivated???



## missy29 (Apr 23, 2007)

I start the week off by eating healthy, and exercising, but a day or so into, I lose all motivation and give up. And when I say give up, I go and pig out on ridiculously fatty food and basically veg out on front of the couch. As a consequence, I have put on about 5kg, instead of losing weight. :eek2: I am only hoping to lose 10kg, but now that I have put on, that has gone up to 15! 

I tried on my favourite jeans the other day too, and I couldnt even get close to doing them up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone have any tips on how to stay motivated or how to stick to a diet and exercise plan? I am a very disorganised person, so I am sure that contributes to my bad eating habits. 

Thanks.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm going to preface this with the fact I don't have a lot of money to spend.

The best way to be motivated to exercise is to go to a class that requires you paying for x number of classes or paying ahead of time. By paying ahead of time, I motivate myself to go. Missing a class means throwing away over $10. Classes are also useful if you have a gym buddy or your teacher is chatty and friendly; you feel bad and kind of silly telling people you didn't show up because you were too lazy to go. I also see showing up as a sign of respect, which is a huge motivating factor as well.

For the junk food, don't buy it! Put all the money you'd be using for junk food in a jar. It'll add up quickly. Promise yourself that you'll buy something nice if you go x weeks/months/whatever without eating junk food.

Also, don't use screwing up a little as an excuse to screw up a lot. Like skipping the gym one day excuses you to skip the gym for the entire week.


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Also, don't use screwing up a little as an excuse to screw up a lot. Like skipping the gym one day excuses you to skip the gym for the entire week._

 
Ahh... That part is so hard for me, but for normal classes. For instance, if I don't finish my paper for my first class, I feel like I can't show up there. Then I say, I'll just skip the next class, and I pretty much skip the whole day.  I should have never skipped anything!

Anyway. As far as staying motivated goes, I'd reccomend keeping a progress chart. Measure (waist, hips, etc) and weigh yourself every couple of days. Sometimes I feel like my excercise efforts aren't doing anything, then I realize I lost weight, and it keeps me going.

Good luck.


----------

